# Help on 1st Grow - Design



## PDizzle (Jun 11, 2006)

Ok, so I moved into a new house with my fiance and we have a decent sized closet that we are not using and I was planning on growing in there.  The specs are 60" x 34" x 108" give or take a few inches.  The closet has one lightbulb but no electrical outlets so im guessing ill have to get an extension cord or something to deal with that?  I don't plan to grow that many plants as I have a 2 year old and don't want to risk any major problems there.  The seeds would probably be bagseed as I don't want to buy expensive seeds until I get the basics of growing and such.  If you could help me out in anyway please get back to me.

Thanks a bunch,
Patrick


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 11, 2006)

Start with reading a couple of the grow guides on this site then ask questions.  This is the response your going to get until you have some basic knowledge.  Here is one that is useful:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forumWOW/Full-Marijuana-Growing-Guide.html

Good Luck, Peace Out and GG (good growing)


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 12, 2006)

And always beware the extension cord, it has been the cause of many horrible situations.


----------



## FieldofDreams (Jun 14, 2006)

I would get a 600w light of ebay for bout 100$ (striped down), then get a cheap reflector and a pyrex baking tube, they are about 20$, get some small pots bout 1gal and larger pots 3gal.  After you read up, and grow a couple of times with bagseed youll be on your way.


----------



## Irie_Toker (Jan 9, 2007)

Biffdoggie said:
			
		

> And always beware the extension cord, it has been the cause of many horrible situations.


Biffdoggie...what horrible situations are you talking about, man?  I have been using them for a quite a while now.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 9, 2007)

when running high wattage equipment thru an extension cord, the cord can become hot. if you use an extension cord make sure it able to handle the load you are placing on it! 
if try to just use a cheapo cord your begging for a fire, cheap cords will create RESISTANCE, resistance = HEAT, and we all know heat can eventually = FIRE! 

and ALWAYS make sure you use a surge protector or something with a built in breaker!


----------



## Irie_Toker (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks, Man.  I'm using one of the orange heavy duty cords with a surge protector, so hopefully it will be all right.  It doesn't feel hot, but I'll keep an eye on it.  Don't need Smokey the Bear waving his finger at me!


----------

